# 40 inch LED TV for Rs.60000 to Rs.70000



## sachinthomas (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for a 40 inch LED TV in a price range of Rs.60000 to Rs.70000.
Please give your suggestions.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 14, 2011)

there are many options.. bt what kinda features you want other that FullHD LED TV...
one of the good model is Sony KDL-40EX520 arnd 65k.. 
or Samsung UA40D5500 for same price


----------



## jsjs (Aug 14, 2011)

^not seen you for a long time; get the sony one


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> there are many options.. bt what kinda features you want other that FullHD LED TV...
> one of the good model is Sony KDL-40EX520 arnd 65k..
> or Samsung UA40D5500 for same price



Sony is better in higher price range than Samsung in the field of best value of money. At last although it is op's choice, but if I were op, I would rather go for Sony KDL-40EX520


----------



## sachinthomas (Aug 15, 2011)

Which is better in enhancing SD content? *Sony KDL-40EX520* or *Samsung UA40D5500*?


----------



## santoshk87 (Aug 16, 2011)

Go for Panasonic 42" full HD plasma tv.. U get 3 yeras warranty. LED tv don't have more life when compared to plasma irrespective of the brand. And it is within your budget. 47000 rs only. It has alpha IPS panel, for which samsung and sony cant even fair near to it. Superb pic quality without straining your eyes even for long tv-sessions. U ll get true-life colors. Just check it out once dude, u ll not regret it.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 18, 2011)

I think u must go with the samsung LED.
Samsung LED TVs support almost all type of video format while the sony tvs doesn't and also look wise Samsung TVs look quite good and according to me samsung picture quality is better than sony


----------

